# BROWN PERSUASION/UCE CC



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

MORE INFO COMING SOON...... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 28 2008, 06:55 PM~10053438
> *MORE INFO COMING SOON...... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: just let us know when


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2008, 06:46 PM~10053862
> *:thumbsup: just let us know when
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

THATS THE SAME DAY AS STREET LOW'S MONTEREY SHOW


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 29 2008, 07:18 AM~10057056
> *THATS THE SAME DAY AS STREET LOW'S MONTEREY SHOW
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT ALL NORTHERN LOWRIDERS!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

You guys should consider moving it to the first weekend in July since its still early :dunno: and theres nothing going on that weekend. Just a thought


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

sounds good Destination Car Club of Sacramento will be in the house.were looking forward to kicking it with the homies.Just keep us informed on every thing.GRACIAS......


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

IS THEIR GONNA BE A HOPP I WANNA TAKE THE RIDE AND REPP WELL L8ERZ


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: we will bring up all the suggestion at our next meeting :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: bump :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

FAM


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT HOMIES....


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

T T T


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Flier coming soon....TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 7 2008, 04:10 PM~10115561
> *IS THEIR GONNA BE A HOPP I WANNA TAKE THE RIDE AND REPP WELL L8ERZ
> *


 uffin: uffin: we cant fence off an area for a hop at the park but everyone is welcome to cruz n hit the switches :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: BUMP uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Mar 27 2008, 07:08 PM~10272462
> *Watch & listen to Mr. Buck do his thing live and direct every Wednesday night from 6pm til 9pm and every Saturday night from 9pm til Midnight. Stay tune as Mr. Buck interviews and showcases music from  Independent & unsign artists from all over. You can also get your music played, & get a interveiw live on air, or chat with Mr. buck online or by the request line. So log on to www.thespizzle.com & make this station your station!!!!!    P.S ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT ME UP ( RIGHT HERE ON THIS PAGE) I WILL SHOUT YOU OUT LIVE ON AIR!!!!!
> 
> Contact Mr. Buck @ myspace.com/mrbuckentertainment or
> ...


Log on to TheSpizzle.com tonight from 9pm til midnight (pacific standard time)! Hit Mr. Buck up in the spizzle chat room if you want him to announce your event and/or car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:biggrin: BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: We decided to keep this date their is other events goin on but hope to get a good turn out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: the flyers are in the process and should be out soon


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GROUNDSHAKER_@Apr 10 2008, 01:28 AM~10379533
> *uffin:  We decided to keep this date their is other events goin on but hope to get a good turn out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  the flyers are in the process and should be out soon
> *


WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

forget about streetlow id rather go to the picnic before i goto a streetlow show


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT HOMIES.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nite Life East Bay_@Apr 10 2008, 07:58 AM~10380764
> *forget about streetlow id rather go to the picnic before i goto a streetlow show
> *


IM WITH HIM ON THAT ONE!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT 4 DA HOMIES  :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THE FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON....STILL WAITING FOR THE COPIES...WILL BE POSTING ON ALL CAR CLUBS SITES....AND WILL BE PASSING OUT FLIERS AT UPCOMING EVENTS AND PICNICS...PEACE  BUMP!!!


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT 4 DA


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 20 2008, 02:03 AM~10457926
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


TTT HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...... :thumbsup: BUMP...............


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Remind everyone that this is a "Christmas in July" event. We are going to have fun and I did let Gilbert know that the picnic is the same day as his show. We are trying to get the community (and anyone who wants to) to help the kids that are still needy during the "non-Holiday season"!! Everyone not going to the shows please come out and support. :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: Yeah its going to be a christmas in july picnic so if anyone wants to wear the santa suit let us know !!!! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

flyers will be handed out this weekend at Oak park in Stockton on sunday come out n chill wit everyone its gonna be CRACKIN


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

BEEEEE REEEADDDY :biggrin: OJ N DA HOUSE


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

VEHICLE#1 SHOULD BE READY :0 :biggrin: 87 REGAL LIMITED LUNCH MONEY THE CAR THATS MY SONS CAR 13 YEARS OLD :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nite Life East Bay_@Apr 10 2008, 08:58 AM~10380764
> *forget about streetlow id rather go to the picnic before i goto a streetlow show
> *


wow! such hostility..  

but good luck on the picnic...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 8 2008, 01:57 PM~10609922
> *wow! such hostility..
> 
> but good luck on the picnic...
> *


Thanks!


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

This is gonna be off the hook!!! 

I will be there for sure!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT Bump Homies... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

I don't know how to do an ATOMIC BUMP, but I can get it back up therel!! :biggrin:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE  :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Remember to keep this ATT!!! :0


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT Homies !!!!!!!  :yes:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

IS THE DATE STILL THE 20TH?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jun 10 2008, 07:09 PM~10842180
> *IS THE DATE STILL THE 20TH?
> *


Yes Sir, July 20th,2008 At Louis Park in Stockton..Christmas in July...Flier will posted soon... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 10 2008, 09:20 PM~10842832
> *Yes Sir, July 20th,2008 At Louis Park in Stockton..Christmas in July...Flier will posted soon... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thats the day after the Impalas and New Style BBQ in Modesto :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 10 2008, 08:43 PM~10843050
> *:biggrin: Thats the day after the Impalas and New Style BBQ in Modesto :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sure is... Will be passing threw your picnic,hope to see you guys at ours.....peace... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranflas Magazine (May 22, 2008)

LET US KNOW THE DATE WELL BE OUT THERE.....


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTMFT 4 DA HOMIES ALL DAY THE CHICANO WAYZ :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ranflas Magazine_@Jun 13 2008, 11:15 AM~10863577
> *LET US KNOW THE DATE WELL BE OUT THERE.....
> *


July 20th,2008 At Louis Park in Stockton :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

YoooooouuuKnooowwww!!!!!July 20th!!!!!!Christmas in July...Louis Park, Stockton......
T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTMFT ALL DAY....


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Eh Ray, 
Tell your uncle that I got his message last night, but been working hella hours. We are still down, just let me know what you need for the fliers this weekend. He didn't leave his #, and I had lost my phone a couple of months ago, so I don't have it. One of you guys get back at me por favor. I have been over to the gun club a couple of times looking for him, but didn't see him there. Let me know whats up this weekend...

Robert


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 20 2008, 10:22 PM~10917857
> *Eh Ray,
> Tell your uncle that I got his message last night, but been working hella hours.  We are still down, just let me know what you need for the fliers this weekend.  He didn't leave his #, and I had lost my phone a couple of months ago, so I don't have it.  One of you guys get back at me por favor.  I have been over to the gun club a couple of times looking for him, but didn't see him there.  Let me know whats up this weekend...
> 
> ...


what up rob


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

If anybody gots any questions, pm me and I'll get back to you asap.....Thank you....


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jun 20 2008, 10:50 PM~10918022
> *what up rob
> *


Whats up Big B...hope to see you and your guys out with us to try to help raise toys for the needy kids in our community. We are going to have some food, just bring your own drinks. Chairs too, there are benches, but we are hoping to have it packed!! Oh, and if you wanna throw down some Catfish, its all good as long as I get some!


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

To the Top....Christmas in July....Mark you calender....Coooomminng Sooon.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

getting close and still no santa maybe we can get a misses clause instead LOL :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

ttt LORDS TREASURES will be there


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Rob or Al, You guys gonna be selling food or giving that out at the BBQ?? For the show and shine are you guys doing any awards :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

best park in stockton !! next to the delta !!port city


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2008, 08:57 PM~10994374
> *Hey Rob or Al, You guys gonna be selling food or giving that out at the BBQ?? For the show and shine are you guys doing any awards :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Basically,The show and shine is to go out and have a good time with everyone,like we do at Oak Park....It is a fundraiser for "Developmentally Delayed Kids Foundation." There will be some food, but we won't supply all...You can bring some food to cook, we will provide the pit....Bring your own Drinks..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hope everyone can come out for a good cause and make some kids happy....


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

t t mf top all day 4 da homies uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GROUNDSHAKER_@Apr 10 2008, 12:28 AM~10379533
> *uffin:  We decided to keep this date their is other events goin on but hope to get a good turn out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  the flyers are in the process and should be out soon
> *


Nite*Life East Bay will be in the house. With a gift for the kids christmas. Peace!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANXX!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10929141
> *Whats up Big B...hope to see you and your guys out with us to try to help raise toys for the needy kids in our community.  We are going to have some food, just bring your own drinks.  Chairs too, there are benches, but we are hoping to have it packed!!  Oh, and if you wanna throw down some Catfish, its all good as long as I get some!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GROUNDSHAKER_@Jun 29 2008, 12:09 AM~10973212
> *getting close and still no santa maybe we can get a misses clause instead LOL  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



*No volunteer's yet?* I know there has to be at least one beautiful girl out there willing to sport a misses clause outfit for a good cause!!!!!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Its almost time...... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 2 2008, 08:09 PM~11001900
> *Basically,The show and shine is to go out and have a good time with everyone,like we do at Oak Park....It is a fundraiser for "Developmentally Delayed Kids Foundation." There will be some food, but we won't supply all...You can bring some food to cook, we will provide the pit....Bring your own Drinks..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Hope everyone can come out for a good cause and make some kids happy....
> *










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ryderz crew will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 12 2008, 05:00 PM~11073794
> *ryderz crew will be there!  :biggrin:
> *


Koool....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lets make this happen for the kids :biggrin: Still waiting for a Misses Clause to respond :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: See all you Lowriders this weekend :wave:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HAPPINING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT Just 4 more days.....peace :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :0


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@Jul 15 2008, 05:53 PM~11096860
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Free Hot dogs and hamburgers to those that come and support with toys. It is going to be a good time for all and will benefit some kids that really need it. We really appreciate all that are coming to help and hope that we can bring smiles to a bunch of kids!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jul 15 2008, 10:00 PM~11099345
> *Free Hot dogs and hamburgers to those that come and support with toys.  It is going to be a good time for all and will benefit some kids that really need it.  We really appreciate all that are coming to help and hope that we can bring smiles to a bunch of kids!! :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO FAM


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jul 15 2008, 10:00 PM~11099345
> *Free Hot dogs and hamburgers to those that come and support with toys.  It is going to be a good time for all and will benefit some kids that really need it.  We really appreciate all that are coming to help and hope that we can bring smiles to a bunch of kids!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

CAN I GET A RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11108934
> *CAN I GET A RIDE :biggrin:
> *


NOooooooo!!! :0


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

you know will be there to support you kita much love. can't let the kids down thats a no no. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: We will see you on sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just one more day People!!! Hope to see you guys out there....To support a good cause...Go out and cruz with the homies and have some Funnnn....Shit, maybe even go out on Charter Way and cruz when the sun goes down..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

To The Mutha Fuckn Top...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ONE MORE DAY IM READY TTT...


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 19 2008, 10:19 AM~11127324
> *Just one more day People!!! Hope to see you guys out there....To support a good cause...Go out and cruz with the homies and have some Funnnn....Shit, maybe even go out on Charter Way and cruz when the sun goes down..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 19 2008, 02:12 PM~11128218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yaaaa!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just to let everyone know whats going on tomorrow...We will have free food for everyone who brings a gift.We will be serving Hot Dogs and Hamburgers.We also have two Djs for your entertainment...Also some badass cars for your enjoyment..Hope you can make a child very happy....peace STKN209 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

can somebodyy put the address to the park so i can mapquest it since were taking the streets. thanks


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

If anyone is using mapquest or Google to find direction for the picnic..Heres an address for a bar right across the street...Its called the Rod & Gun inc. 3120 Monte Diablo Av. 95203..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Whats up folks! Just got back from taking the 3 out for a bath and a quick cruise down Charter Way with my son & the Compa Ground Shaker uffin: :biggrin: Hope to see all you Lowriders out today to show some love for the local needy kids in our community, so lets do what we do best as club members and share that Family love!!!!!!!! :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jul 20 2008, 12:20 AM~11130858
> *Whats up folks! Just got back from taking the 3 out for a bath and a quick cruise down Charter Way with my son & the Compa Ground Shaker  uffin:  :biggrin: Hope to see all you Lowriders out today to show some love for the local needy kids in our community, so lets do what we do best as club members and share that Family love!!!!!!!! :angel:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Ttt


> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jul 20 2008, 01:20 AM~11130858
> * Whats up folks! Just got back from taking the 3 out for a bath and a quick cruise down Charter Way with my son & the Compa Ground Shaker uffin: :biggrin: Hope to see all you Lowriders out today to show some love for the local needy kids in our community, so lets do what we do best as club members and share that Family love!!!!!!!! :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

good turn out lotta clean rides out there


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

BIG THANKS TO BROWN PERSUASION AND UCE FOR THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

good turn out 

greaat food, great day, cant wait until next year


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

On behalf of Brown Persuasion Car Club and Uce Car Club we would like to thank all the Clubs and Solo rydas who came out to support the cause.It was a good day..Thank You.Will be posting pictures later.Thanx to the 2 Djs who played there ass off.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks 4 the directions had a good time one love to you guys doing this 4 the kids.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I WENT WITH UCE EARLY AS FUCK! BUT I HAD A GOOD TIME. IT'S ALL FOR THE KIDS, YOU KNOW I'M DOWN! HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK........


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

NICE TURN OUT MADE IT LATE BUT MADE IT NONE THE LESS ONE LOVE FAMILY BIGG UPS BROWN PERSUASSION


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

good job on the pictures exotic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

on behalf of the ISLANDERS C.C., i would like to say "thank you" to UCE C.C. and BROWN PERSUASION C.C. for the love that you've given us. we had a really nice time meeting new friends and having that "family" atmosphere. ONE LOVE - ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

anymore pix??


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Jul 21 2008, 01:30 PM~11140116
> *anymore pix??
> *


x2
i forgot my camera


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Got their late, but still had a good time.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Got there late but I had to show up and support as promised. I drove in from Vacaville to donate the gift for the kids.
Below are the only few pics I took.

















Other shots I took came out blury so I deleted. Sorry.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Weather was nice out in Stockton yesterday; just want to say we had a great time, looking forward for next year.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice pics.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 21 2008, 06:50 PM~11143305
> *Weather was nice out in Stockton yesterday; just want to say we had a great time, looking forward for next year.
> *


hell yea!!! weather was great!!!


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

nice pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Once agian we would like to thank all clubs and solo riders who came out to share that family love for the needy kids in the community and for making this a great event for everyone to enjoy! Although we did not expect the softball tournament wich took up alot of the parking spots we did the best we could to make the event happen and get as many cars in together as possible. We hope that this did not turn anyone away from wanting to support or show thier rides. We would also like to thank those of you who have given us feedback on the event :biggrin: These feedbacks good or bad will help us in the future!


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

thank you for having uce kern county there we honestly felt love from every single club and solo rider it was an honor to be invited we will do our best to show at any place you invite after the the way you welcomed us into your familys thank you


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

dam wish i could of made it. had to work


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Jul 21 2008, 11:04 PM~11146105
> *thank you for having uce kern county there we honestly felt love from every single club and solo rider it was an honor to be invited we will do our best to show at any place you invite after the the way you welcomed us into your familys thank you
> *


 :thumbsup: u guys r lookin good uce big props for come down see u in bakersfield :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics. are :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Just want to second the fact that from the bottom of our hearts we would like to thank each and every person that came and enjoyed the fiesta. Our mission was accomplished with all of your help and the developmentally disabled children have you to thank for all the toys. We were blessed with great weather and positive attitudes. From UCE and Brown Persuasion, muchisimas gracias for your participation.


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jul 22 2008, 05:41 PM~11152826
> *:thumbsup: u guys r lookin good uce big props for come down see u in bakersfield :thumbsup:
> *


sat night its on home boy  :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :uh: :uh: :uh:gracias


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Nice job Brown Persuation/ Use CC. We had fun thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just to let everyone know whats going on with the toys..They were delivered ta'day to the Agency.The personal will be sorting out the toys to certain low income families,it will take a couple of days but they will be taking pictures of the children getting the toys.I or another club member from Brown Persuasion will be posting pictures on this site.Also, we will be getting a "Thank You"letter from the agency.We will pass this letter out to all clubs and solo riders who came to support the cause.Thank You.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

it feels good to know we took part in making those familys smile :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 23 2008, 04:23 PM~11161659
> *Just to let everyone know whats going on with the toys..They were delivered ta'day to the Agency.The personal will be sorting out the toys to certain low income families,it will take a couple of days but they will be taking pictures of the children getting the toys.I or another club member from Brown Persuasion will be posting pictures on this site.Also, we will be getting a "Thank You"letter  from the agency.We will pass this letter out to all clubs and solo riders who came to support the cause.Thank You.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


thats great and i would like to thank everybody that attended the drive!!!had fun fellowshiping with all the clubs and solo riders that were there too! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thats what its all about the KIDS that why most of our car shows at are at schools
they get all excited. some will never get to see a car show because of money or nobody takes them . our flyer is comming out real soon 4 oct 5th in sacramento.hope we can get some out of towners we have a 100 dollar gas card for the furthest distance.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hell ya...Anything for the kids..homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I know Im all late and shit, but it was a good turnout, cant wait till next year, would have taken my car but its under construction somewhat right now.... TTT for Uce and Brown Persuasion...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Its never to late homie...Thank you for coming out and showing support. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just to inform you guys, pictures will not happen due to the families who are receiving the gifts rather not get there picture taken.To me its understandable...I wouldn't want to put anyone out there like that...On the other note,we will be receiving the letter of appreciation.I will be posting the letter up on this site.Thank you for your understanding.. :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP TOO ALL UCE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

whats up UCE stockton will see you saturday big rob and max :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

